# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Du lịch Sài Gòn - Đại Nam Văn Hiến - Vũng Tàu - Cần Thơ 5 ngày 4 đêm

## binhanhsaomoi

*Du lịch Sài Gòn - Đại Nam Văn Hiến - Vũng Tàu - Cần Thơ 5 ngày 4 đêm*

_Vũng Tàu là một thành phố phía Nam, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh khoảng 125km, nằm trên một bán đảo. Vũng Tàu là trung tâm du lịch và thương mại của tỉnh Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu._
_Vũng Tàu khá gần Sài Gòn và vẻ đẹp cũng như không khí trong lành của Vũng Tàu khiến cho nơi đây là một điểm đến rất phổ biến vào cuối tuần._

*NGÀY 01: TP.HCM – KDL ĐẠI* *NAM   * *(Ăn trưa, tối)*

*Sáng:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay sáng, khởi hành đi Sài Gòn. Tới Sài Gòn xe đưa Quý Khách về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Đến KDL Đại Nam. Du khách tham quan Quảng Trường & Sân khấu nhạc nước, Đại Nam Quốc Tự – ngôi đền lớn nhất Việt Nam, khu vui chơi giải trí, tham quan khu Vườn BáchThú – nơi những con thú không bị nhốt mà được thả tự do đi lại trong môi trường thiên nhiên gần với môi trường sống của chúng .
*17h00:* Đoàn rời KDL Đại Nam.
*18h30:* Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. Tìm hiểu Thành phố về đêm.

*NGÀY 02: THAM QUAN TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*Sáng:* Tham quan tại *chùa Giác Lâm*, một ngôi chùa cổ nhất thành phố toạ lạc trên đường Lạc Long Quân thuộc quận 11. Kế tiếp, quý khách sẽ lần lượt tới những khu vực *Chợ Lớn - Chợ Bình Tây* - trung tâm trao đổi mua bán của cộng đồng *người Việt* và *người Hoa* tại Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. Nơi đây còn bảo tồn nguyên vẹn giá trị kiến trúc của người Hoa từ hàng trăm năm trước. Cũng trong buổi sáng, quý khách sẽ đến thăm *đền Thiên Hậu*, tham quan dọc *sông Sài Gòn*để thấy hết toàn cảnh thành phố và dừng lại thăm di tích *Cảng Nhà Rồng*, nơi cách đây gần 1 thế kỷ, Bác Hồ đã ra đi tìm đường cứu nước.
*Chiều:* tiếp tục chuyến tham quan, quý khách sẽ ghé thăm *Dinh Thống Nhất*, nơi trước đây là tổng hành dinh của Mỹ đặt tại miền Nam Việt Nam. Bên cạnh đó, quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng *nhà thờ Đức Bà và Bưu Điện Thành phố*, cả hai đều là những công trình kiến trúc độc đáo theo lối Gothic cổ. Quý khách còn được đến thăm *đền Ngọc Hoàng và Uỷ Ban Nhân Dân Thành Phố* nằm ngay trung tâm quận 1. Cuối cùng, quý khách sẽ tham quan *bảo tàng chiến tranh*, nơi lưu trữ những tài liệu và hình ảnh quý giá về những cuộc chiến tranh của Việt Nam.
*Tối:* Quý khách trở về khách sạn, ngủ đêm, tự do thăm thành phố.

*NGÀY 03: TPHCM – CỦ CHI - VŨNG TÀU (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

*Sáng:* Xe và hướng dẫn đón quý khách tại khách sạn, khởi hành đi Vũng Tàu. Trên đường đi quý khách cùng hoạt náo viên chơi các trò chơi vui nhộn trên xe. Đoàn dùng điểm tâm tại nhà hàng trên đường đi.
*Chiều:* Đến Vũng Tàu, xe đưa đoàn đến khách sạn nhận phòng và tắm biển tự do. Dùng bữa trưa. Đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.
15h00: Đoàn tập trung chơi trò chơi lớn vui nhộn (Ai dài hơn ai, Đôi mông kỳ diệu, Năm người đi trên một bàn chân. Đua ghe ngo kiểu Úc, cút kít tình yêu, uống rượu không say...). Sau đó đoàn tự do tắm biển.
18h00: Đoàn dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng.
19h00: Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại Vũng Tàu.

*NGÀY 04: MỸ THO - CẦN THƠ (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

07h00: Ăn sáng, trả phòng. Xe đưa quý khách đi *Miền Tây*. Đến *Mỹ Tho* quý khách xuống tàu du ngoạn trên sông Mekong. Chiêm ngưỡng *Cầu Rạch Miễu* – Cầu dây văng đầu tiên do kỹ sư Việt Nam thiết kế và xây dựng. Nghe giới thiệu về các cù lao *Long - Lân - Quy - Phụng*, thưởng thức nước dừa tươi trên tàu.
Đến *Cồn Phụng* quý khách tản bộ tham *quan Làng Thủ Công Mỹ Nghệ* làm từ cây dừa, tham quan “giang sơn”của *Ông Đạo Dừa* - người sáng lập ra “Đạo Bất Tạo Con”. Đến *Cồn Thới Sơn 1*, tham quan *Vườn hoa kiểng, Vườn trái cây*, vào nhà nông dân *thưởng thức trái cây, trà hoặc rượu pha mật ong, đờn ca tài tử Nam Bộ*. Ăn trưa. Trở về đất liền, quý khách khởi hành đi Cần Thơ, chụp ảnh lưu niệm *Cầu Mỹ Thuận.*
Đến *Cần Thơ* quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
18h30: Ăn chiều. Tối quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi và dạo phố *Tây Đô.* Nghỉ đêm tại*Cần Thơ*.

*NGÀY 05: CẦN THƠ - TP.HCM** (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

07h30: Xe đưa quý khách ra *Bến Ninh Kiều*, du ngoạn trên *Sông Cần Thơ* tham quan *Cảng Cá, Chợ Cần Thơ*, *Cầu Quang Trung*, Khu vườn ươm cây giống, tiếp tục đến tham quan *Chợ nổi Cái Răng* - tự do mua sắm đặc sản trái cây Miền Tây (chi phí tự túc).
Quý khách tham quan *Khu du lịch Mỹ Khánh, Nhà Cổ* - thưởng thức đặc sản*trái cây miệt vườn, đờn ca tài tử* *Nam* *Bộ.* Trả phòng khách sạn. Ăn trưa. Khởi hành về Tp.HCM. Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay trở về Hà Nội. Về Hà Nội xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát. Chia tay quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình du lịch.

*Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 2.450.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*

** Giá bao gồm:*

1- Xe ô tô đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình.
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2*,  phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh...
3-  Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình, 90.000đ/bữa chính và 25.000đ/bữa sáng.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình.
6- Thuyền thăm quan trên sông.
7- Bảo hiểm du lịch.

** Giá không bao gồm: * 

1-  Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà Nội//Tp.Hồ Chí Minh//Hà Nội _(Vé máy bay tùy thuộc vào thời gian đặt tour)- Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể._
** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4)3.932.7210/ Hotline:* *0966.072.571**– Ms Bình*

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

